# Not-Aus/Not-Halt notwendig?



## PiscatorO (16 Juli 2018)

Hallo,

ich projektiere derzeit eine induktive Thermoprozessanlage, zu der auch Antriebe sowie Dosier- und Fördertechnik gehören. An sämtlichen Bedienplätzen sind Not-Aus/Not-Halt-Befehlsgeräte vorhanden, die die Induktionsanlage spannungsfrei schalten und die Antriebe, von denen eine Gefahr ausgeht, in den SS1 versetzen. So weit, so gut.
Nun gibt es aber noch weitere zugekaufte Dosier- und Fördertechnik, in der sich zwar Förderschnecken drehen, die jedoch nicht zugänglich sind. An den Dosiergeräten sind Ein-und Auslauf über feste Rohrleitungen realisiert. An den Förderern mit Sackschütten sind Gitter angebracht, so dass auch hier keine Gliedmaßen zu den gefährlichen Maschinenteilen gelangen können. In meiner Risikobeurteilung habe ich also für die Dosier- und Fördertechnik keine Risiken finden können. Folglich habe ich auch keinen Not-Halt hierfür vorgesehen. 
Ist das so in Ordnung oder gibt es eine grundsätzliche Forderung nach einem Not-Halt? Vor allem hinsichtlich Punkt 1.2.4.3. des Anhangs I der Maschinenrichtlinie bin ich mir diesbezüglich unsicher, da dieser teilweise so ausgelegt wird. Ich würde das aber nicht so interpretieren.

Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Safety (16 Juli 2018)

Hallo, die Typ-C Normen für Stetigförderer DIN EN 619 oder DIN EN 620 fordern Not-Halt Einrichtungen.
  Eventuell sind weitere Typ-C Normen für die Dosierer usw. wie z.B. DIN EN 617, 618, 741 relevant, aber auch hier werden Not-Halt gefordert. 
  Auch die führende Norm DIN EN 746-1 für Industrielle Thermoprozessanlagen fordert einen Not-Halt.
  Also der Stand der Technik „harmonisierte Normen“ fordern diese Funktion für die Handlung im Notfall.


----------



## PiscatorO (17 Juli 2018)

Besten Dank für den Beitrag. Doch welchen erforderlichen Performance Level setzte ich nun an? Ein Risiko konnte ich nicht identifizieren und folglich kann ich auch keine Bewertung anhand des Risikographen vornehmen. Ist es ausreichend den geringsten Performance Level a zu erfüllen? Dann wäre ich fein raus, da ich den mit meiner jetzigen "Wirkungskette" Not-Halt-Taster -> sicheres digitales Eingangsmodul -> F-CPU -> IO-Link Master -> IO-Link E/A-Modul -> Motorschütz erreiche.


----------



## Safety (17 Juli 2018)

Hallo, in den genannten Normen für Stetigförderer sind Mindestanforderungen angegeben.
Z.B. Kategorie 1 nach DIN EN 954-1 was man übersetzen kann in PLr=c mit Kategorie 1 nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1.
Auch die DIN EN ISO 13850 gibt einen Mindest-PL von c an, siehe Abschnitt 4.1.5.1
Es gibt an solchen Maschinen Risiken, denke mal an Wartung, Reparatur und Fehlersuche usw.
Die Handlung im Notfall ist eine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme!


----------



## PiscatorO (17 Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank, ich merke, dass ich mich da noch auf einen besseren Stand bringen muss. Mein Kollege und ich sind relativ neu in der Firma und und versuchen das Thema Sicherheit nebenher auf einen guten Stand zu bringen. Bisher wurde das hier leider eher stiefmütterlich behandelt. Auch die ein oder andere essentielle Norm fehlt. :roll:


----------

